# N+B Art0 69GL (2003) Water-pipe schematic?



## nicholsong

As per topic title I am looking for a schematic of the water-pipe system on my Arto 69 GL.

There is a floor panel (p. 17 of 'Water' section of my Owner's Manual refers to 'diagram 5')

Under that panel are 3 fore/aft pipes, 2 with stopcock levers and 1 without. There is also a 'T' junction to one which appears to be the inlet from the fresh-water filler.

It is difficult to trace the runs of these pipes without dismantling half the furniture and floor.

Can anybody please supply a 'schematic' of what they are all servicing, not necessarily a layout of the MH?

Any help gratefully received.

Geoff


----------



## EuWanderer

*Water pipe layout etc*

Hi
I have contacted the N&B factory a couple of times, and found their responce very good and helpful.
Might be worth a try.
Mikie


----------



## nicholsong

Mikie, thanks. 

That was my next move but sometimes a MHF response is quicker.

I also have found them helpful, even if a bit slow, but once that was due to 'knowledge-man' being sick. 

I sense there is still a difference between the Hymer factory and the N+B factory, on both user manual info and technical support. I hope the Hymer Group learns from the enhanced standards at N+B.



Geoff


----------



## gaspode

Hi Geoff

My Arto is slightly different in layout from the 69G and the slightly later model - but is probably very similar in operation. The stopcocks are in the middle of a "plumbers nightmare" just behind the waste tank. One tap is for the 70% limiter and should be marked "Camping/Driving" or similar. This simply allows any water level greater than 70% to overflow thus ensuring that when set to the "Driving" position the freshwater tank is limted to 70% capacity. The other tap is for draining the whole plumbing system of water for winter storage. Be aware that if you have a non-return valve fitted in or near the pump, this will prevent full system drainage anyway.


----------



## nicholsong

Gaspode, thanks for reply.

I half expected a reply from you to my OP. Maybe you were off enjoying yourselves - quite right!

Your answer may be a clue to some of my Qs. Can you please post a photo to see if the layout in your cock-well looks the same?

Unfortunately the cocks are not labelled (or labels fallen off)

It is a pity Polch do not describe the system better. I will e-mail them.

Re NRV I am aware and have disconnected the Reiche pump (incl. NRV) fom the pipe and shaken the pump clear of residual water. 

AND have labelled pump switch 'Do not operate!', since wiring is still connected. Second thoughts, maybe I should remove the fuse?!

Thanks Gaspode, helpful as ever.

Geoff


----------



## gaspode

Hi Geoff

Sorry but I can't access the plumbing ATM to take a photo, the garage is stuffed full of things being stored and I'd have to empty it all out to get at the plumbing compartment. I suspect it's different to yours anyway, mine has the french bed so my garage area is completely different to yours. ISTR that the right hand stopcock is the 70% valve and the left hand is the pipework drain. If you just open both of them you'll be OK.

I'll take a look later to see if there are any diagrams in the handbooks, if so I'll scan and post them.

We were away when you first posted I'm afraid so I missed it. :roll:

EDIT:
Hi Geoff
I've just checked our manual and I can see why you're puzzled, not exactly obvious is it? :roll: I think if you simply put both taps in the "in line" position you should be fine. I never use the 70% tap anyway, I prefer to travel with less than half a tank of water so no point.


----------



## nicholsong

Gaspode, thanks a lot.

Did not realise your valves are inaccessible - mine are in under the 'L' settee. Don't trouble any further.

I had already opened both so no problem there, but I just like to know what everything 'does'. 

I will e-mail Polch. Not only to find out the answer, but to improve the Manual. 

No criticism of the Manual generally as I consider the English version very good for a small-volume manufacturer with an even smaller UK export base. I will make this point to them and only 'suggest' an addition on the water system. 

Don't want to get the Technical Author sacked - we might end up with worse or no Manual, like other manufacturers!

Geoff


----------

